#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Санскрит >  > > >  >  >  Санскритско-русский словарь

## Telegram

В.А. Кочергина
Изд-во "Русский язык"1978г.
под редакцией В.И.Кальянова.

Кому нужен, обращайтесь в аську 284148751

----------


## Traven

Словарь Кочергиной после 1978 не издавали *?*

----------


## Tiop

Издавали.

----------


## Martanda

> Словарь Кочергиной после 1978 не издавали *?*


как минимум два раза:

http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2436506/
http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/2229161/

----------


## Асуман

1е изд. -  М.: Русский язык, 1978 (ок. 28 000 слов).
2е изд. - М.: Русский язык, 1987 (ок. 30 000 слов).
3е изд. - М.: Филоλогия, 1996
репринт 3е изд. - М.: Академический проект, 2005

----------

